# Fibroid Removal at Hammersmith hospital?



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

HI everyone, 

Just wondered if anyone can provide any advice and guidance on preparing for a fibroid removal op?  Of share their own experiences?  Dr George at Care Notts has recommended I get the fibroid removed (some of you know I have had mixed opinions on this in the last 2 years) and thinks it could be affecting my chances up to 50%.  It is bulging into the cavity so that's the problem really. Well with so many failures behind me I want to give this next go my best shot so I am going to take his advice.  Dr G has recommended I get this done by someone expert and has mentioned Dr Trew who I know some of you have seen.  He says it needs to be someone who will be concerned to preserve my fertility as there are obviously risks.  Ideally they will be able to do it hysterscopically too to minimise the op.  So if anyone has any tips on: 

- the potential costs?!?!
- usual waiting time for a consult and then for an op with Dr Trew?
- potential recovery time after treatment? 
- any health/eating tricks to prepare for the op?  

Any advice much appreciated! 


..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

winky I don'y have fibroids but Mr Trew does all my gynae ops/hysteroscopies as a private pt- I see him at 92 harley st (google the website and the numbers come up), I think the fact hat he is also an IVF cons means that he has a good understanding of the importance preserving fertility. I think Sima saw him for fbroids.
L x


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi winky,
Not sure about Hammersmith hospital but if you wander in to the fibroid page everyone can give you tons of advice as to what to expect etc.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Winky

Not sure re Fibroids, but all of my intense laparoscopies with treatment for my endometriosis took approx 6 weeks for me to get to A1, but was back at work after 2 weeks.  I have had some very nasty ones removal of large cysts from ovaries, adhesions, leisions, laser treatment on the endo and also endo cut away.


Take care
Chowy x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I had my fibroid op done by Adrian Lower at the Princess Grace hosptial - I had a laparoscopic myomectomy and had 4 fibroids of various sizes removed. 

in terms of prepping for the op - there's really nothing you can do. 

I was uncomfortable for about 3 days afterwards  - but never in agony. 

The cost...gulp....£8k!


----------

